

Startups Secrets by Michael Skok [videos] - Adams472
http://breakoutroom.co/o/67

======
Adams472
Found these videos to be really helpful, so thought it'd be worth organizing
and sharing. They're in a similar vein to the "How to Start a Startup"
lectures.

